# When?



## amyfoxx (Aug 28, 2005)

I would like to know WHEN the FA will be on-line again and how can I contact Wookiee and the others (great) artists that I was chating there?


----------



## Pico (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, there is a beta site up now (but, since it IS a beta, it's for testing purposes), but it's very difficult for a specific date to be set, because if it happens to take longer to complete then people would be very angry.  I would much rather have the coders take their time on the site and make it better, rather than have them throw some mediocre, bug-ridden site up that will crash within a week.  Just be patient, this stuff isn't easy ;o)

While FA was nice for keeping contact with other artists, you'll have to find new ways to keep in touch with them right now.  I'm sure many of your friends have a website with an email address or other contact information.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 28, 2005)

amyfoxx said:
			
		

> I would like to know WHEN the FA will be on-line again and how can I contact Wookiee and the others (great) artists that I was chating there?


If you're trying to keep in touch with Wookiee you can find his e-mail on his website, http://www.furnation.com/wookiee.

As for when FA will be back online, current hopes are early September, but that is always subject to change.


----------



## amyfoxx (Aug 28, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 30, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> amyfoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we quote you on that?
^_^


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 30, 2005)

Karou WindStalker said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, especially given the fact I mentioned it's "subject to change". There is no absolute date, so... it could be early September, it could be later. I don't know.


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 30, 2005)

I know .. I was just trying to inject a little levity into the topic. ^_^


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Aug 31, 2005)

september would be great, something to look forward to *g*


----------



## furry (Aug 31, 2005)

News Flash ! 
Expect FA to be back in *2006* !
I'm pretty sure the admins can confirm this date.


----------



## amyfoxx (Aug 31, 2005)

*???*

Hum... OK, so let's change the subject: what kind of music you (all) like to  listen?


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Aug 31, 2005)

extremely depends on my mood, manson, blind guardian, nightwish, fiddlers green, subway to sally, rammstein .....


----------



## blade (Aug 31, 2005)

the rest of this conversation should go in the "Chat" category since it doesn't really have much to do with the future of FA.


----------



## WHPellic (Sep 1, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> News Flash !
> Expect FA to be back in *2005* !
> I'm pretty sure the admins can confirm this date.



Or say it will be back in 2006. That way, if it comes back earlier than that, we can all be surprised.


----------



## amyfoxx (Sep 2, 2005)

^^


----------



## amyfoxx (Sep 6, 2005)

???


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

hahaha


----------

